# Need help with Can Cutting!



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have seen many of you talk about cutting cans (and watched a few videos that have been posted) with 5-8 shots in some cases. The very fewest hits I've been able to cut is 18 and that was with .38 caliber lead. Usually it's well into the 20's with 3/8 steel. I'm shooting TBG one inch strainghtcut, 10 inches long, probably just under 9.5 inches active length and about a 42" draw length (I'm 6'4").

Is this just due to my poor placement (proper accuracy) of the hits? I have had a few times where the can was barely hanging and I would just graze the wrong place of the can and it not separate.

Any input would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!!!

Terry


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Take those 1" bands and turn them into 1" x 3/4" bands and shorten them a half inch. And if you want to cut cans faster then making bigger holes is a good way to do it so use bigger/ sharper ammo (hexnuts or cylindricals).
Otherwise just enjoy the shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:yeahthat: or . . .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That response cracked me up, Imperial. :lol:

Seriously, though, I don't think you need to taper the bands, cuz the power and speed you're working with is plenty sufficient for cutting cans. Just use bigger ammo. MJ is right in suggesting hex nuts, but I have cut a can in 4 shots using 7/16 steel. But I've only done that once. I have done it in 5 and 6 shots on occasion too. With 1/2-inch steel, you can cut cans in very few shots, too. Bigger ammo, bigger holes. But one just never knows how many shots it's going to take. It's all part of the fun.

I think the most fun is when you have the bottom half of the can hanging by a thread from the top half and you shoot at the thread to make a clean cut. Sweet when you hit it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

since im not a "can-cutter" i have a question for the "cutters" on this forum, would the fact that one uses lead have an effect on the can. seeing as to how lead is more of an impact ammo than penetration? as to where steel ammo can have a better chance to tear through ? (i.e. hex nuts arent lead) . seeing as to how an empty cans sides will give a little when struck. and btw, are wider forks better for speed, because my pfs can go to 600 fps in active beast mode


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> That response cracked me up, Imperial. :lol:
> Seriously, though, I don't think you need to taper the bands, cuz the power and speed you're working with is plenty sufficient for cutting cans. Just use bigger ammo. MJ is right in suggesting hex nuts, but I have cut a can in 4 shots using 7/16 steel. But I've only done that once. I have done it in 5 and 6 shots on occasion too. With 1/2-inch steel, you can cut cans in very few shots, too. Bigger ammo, bigger holes. But one just never knows how many shots it's going to take. It's all part of the fun.
> 
> I think the most fun is when you have the bottom half of the can hanging by a thread from the top half and you shoot at the thread to make a clean cut. Sweet when you hit it.


Love that move. Don't take the easy way out and just whack the hanging bottom piece so it tears free. You shoot only for the tiny aluminum thread holding top to bottom, sometimes turning can cut into thread cut level difficulty.....by choice!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Imperial,

I wondered what other uses that funny shaped saw had!!

Ok, I will play around with bands and hex nuts and let you guys know.

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Terry,

Your draw is the same as mine. Me 6'4" also  I cut cans routinely in 5 to 7 shots at ten meters. I can not keep cans around here  I use 5/8" steel and I agree with MJ your bands are a bit to long.

I try to hit the can dead center the first shot. Then I focus on the bottom half to finish the cut.

Have fun and be safe


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Imperial said:


> since im not a "can-cutter" i have a question for the "cutters" on this forum, would the fact that one uses lead have an effect on the can. seeing as to how lead is more of an impact ammo than penetration? as to where steel ammo can have a better chance to tear through ? (i.e. hex nuts arent lead) . seeing as to how an empty cans sides will give a little when struck. and btw, are wider forks better for speed, because my pfs can go to 600 fps in active beast mode


Hi Imp,

As to lead v. steel, It depends on whether you're talking about steel cans or aluminum. I imagine it would make a fairly significant difference with the steel cans, but hardly any for the aluminum ones. Either choice of ammo will zip right on through an aluminum can with ease with the bandsets we're talking about. The point about hex nuts is that due to their shape they will naturally rip a bigger hole than a round ball. (I think a tumbling cylinder like Charles uses would rip an even bigger hole.)

As to speed difference between wide and narrow forks, I have no idea. But somewhere in the archives there were some experiments publishes. I think Bill Hays did some and so did Gamekeeper John on his channel.

(Please refer to my sig when considering anything I say.)


----------

